# Don't tell me that my 2 boys are ugly



## j_birds (Sep 8, 2008)

Two birds that I think are handsome


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

They are gorgeous.

The one on the left seems to be saying "I don't care - I'm above it all" 

John


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

hmm now whos calling them ugly


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

no, not the least bit ugly....are those archangles?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

If anyone tells you your boys are ugly, you've got my permission to punch them in the face........twice. 
They are FAR from ugly...........


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Gorgeous birds! Archangels are so spectacular!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

i think those are phesant pigeons


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

You know if they say those birdies are ugly, the only reason why they say that is because they are ugly, they want to blame their ugliness to someone...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I think they are GORGEOUS!

Terry


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

Ugly has a new meaning? 

Your boys are very handsome!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Those are fine looking birds, really its what you think. : )


----------



## j_birds (Sep 8, 2008)

LokotaLoft said:


> i think those are phesant pigeons


Actually, these two fellas are some of the mixed pigeons I bought from a guy awhile back that was trying to sell them to hunters. They are a cross of Starling + Arch Angel. Jim


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I think they are very handsome!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

There's no such thing as an ugly pigeon!

Your two boys are beautiful!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Uh, Jim, I think the consensus is UNANIMOUS!!

MOST HANDSOME PIJIES!!

Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

Lovebirds said:


> If anyone tells you your boys are ugly, you've got my permission to punch them in the face........twice.
> They are FAR from ugly...........


ha ha make that 3 times


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

They're gorgeous.


----------



## TrevorsCoop (Jul 14, 2009)

Those archangels are BEAUTIFUL! Absolutely gorgeous!!!!!! Amazing colors, never seen such beautiful birds.


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

I think what the first bird is trying to say is - "Oh crap, he's taking pictures again." LOL!

Very beautiful birds!


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

Lovebirds said:


> If anyone tells you your boys are ugly, you've got my permission to punch them in the face........twice.
> They are FAR from ugly...........


It's like the wizards of waverly place episode, lets double it and make that four

They are the most beautiful (okay probably handsome in this case) birds I've ever seen
I love the neck feathers. So shiny


----------



## Tamara21 (Jun 24, 2009)

Those are very handsome birds...I love the coloring!!


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

The one in the back is such a rich shade! Absolutely lovely.


----------



## DannysDoos (Mar 14, 2011)

They are very handsome!


----------



## Luftty (May 19, 2012)

WoW, stunning birds! 
If they ugly, I want to find out what the pretty ones are!


----------



## birdofthegauntlet (Jul 10, 2012)

They are beautiful! The one on the left looks like my pair of archangels.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

this Thread Is From 2009, Dates Are At The Top Of The Posts.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*The pictures are still just a stunning as ever, even if the pics are from 2009.*


----------



## AMITNAV (Jul 10, 2012)

they are really beautifull...............


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

I wish we had homing pigeons of that color.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Skyeking said:


> *The pictures are still just a stunning as ever, even if the pics are from 2009.*


That is true, but at least they will know why they did not get a response..


----------

